# Jetty Fishing at Murrells Inlet



## wolfgang

Just wondering...is there anyway to fish the jetties at Murrells Inlet without a boat? Are the jetties accessible by foot/vehicle? If so, what (if anything) can I expect to catch there from now through winter?

Any suggestions about how, when and where to fish the jetties would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## bluefish1928

yeah from hungtinton beach state park, need park passport 50 dollars if you are not horry country resident good for a year but well worth it. outstadning spot, but try out the part of the jetty when you first walk to the jetty( most people go to the end and catch nothing or a huge red drum, for for the most part the middle of the jetty is better. like a 2 mile hike form the parking lot to jetty though.


----------



## wolfgang

Thanks for the feedback 'Bluefish'. What could I expect to catch this time of year and over the next couple of months? Would you suggest bottom fishing or cork/float rig? Artificials or bait? I have zero knowledge about fishing jetties. 

By the way, since you mentioned it...how's the surf fishing at Huntington Beach State Park? Is the 2 mile hike to the jetties worth it...or could I do just as good fishing the surf at the park?


----------



## surfsidesativa

way shorter walk (and free) to north jetty.


----------



## Southern Man

surfsidesativa said:


> way shorter walk (and free) to north jetty.


Tell us about this north jetty and how to access it.
Yep I'm a rookie just getting back into fishing.


----------



## slimedog

i am also going to be in murrells inlet for 12 days for christmas. i have fished the south jetty at huntington state park. i have also tried to fish the north jetty but couldn't get to it. it was a gated private community.

any help with fishing this area in december would really be appreciated! i plan on fishing at least 10 of those 12 days.


----------



## bluefish1928

Southern Man said:


> Tell us about this north jetty and how to access it.
> Yep I'm a rookie just getting back into fishing.


i think you would have to own a house in that area to acess it, and pluss you cannot safely climb on it. it is below the high tide mark. cork and bait will catch bigdrum , but most people stick wtih bottom bluefish rigs or flouder rigs. big drum have been reported almost daily biut in small numbers near the end on certain tides.


----------



## Southern Man

Are the North jetties and this one in the same?

http://pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46030


----------



## chumrunner

yeah it looks like that would be the way to get to the N. Jetty. Haven't actually been to the N jetty, but I parked at Huntington and walked to the S jetty twice (apparently didn't learn my lesson the first time). It was WAY too long of a walk with gear.

I'm thinking about trying the N side myself. I think this sect. of GC is in Georgetown county  ...soo...that means I could legally shark fish right? Anybody know if there are any sharks to be had in that area?


----------



## outfishin28

south jetty fron the park parking lot is exactly 1.2 miles, better fishing than the North, simply because you can access the WHOLE thing.


----------



## bluefish1928

sharks are everywhere


----------

